
A Primer on Quantitative Easing (QE) and Its Inherent Limits - joshuafkon
https://medium.com/@joshuafkon/a-primer-on-quantitative-easing-qe-and-its-inherent-limits-391a0c2a3cbc
======
jacoblk1
>QE is essentially an asset swap where the amount of money in circulation
remains unchanged. It does not increase or decrease the money supply directly.

I've always heard of QE as just "printing money" so this was very
enlightening!

